
Show HN: Pkg Stats – NPM discovery and stats viewer - ryanhefner
https://www.pkgstats.com
======
ryanhefner
Hi, Pkg Stats is a little tool that evolved from a quick day project that I
threw together to help me monitor the downloads of my published packages. I
wanted a way to easily scan how my packages were being used, and help me
prioritize which of them I should focus on.

It was also an example project to help get my feet wet with Next.js + React
for a client project that was on the horizon, so I decided to expand on it and
make it more like a real project with various types of routing and endpoints.

The weird thing is, it’s now become my defacto way to search and browse
packages while I’m working on projects since the data is condensed and
surfaces more information, I can quickly see how popular and maintained a
package is. I hope you find it as useful as I have.

